# Seminare 2010 Maschinenrichline, 13849, Sistema



## Safety (15 November 2009)

*Wir schulen Sie bezüglich **Sicherheitsanforderungen*
*- vertiefen Sie Ihre Kenntnisse!*
Bauen Sie Maschinen für den industriellen/gewerblichen Einsatz zum Verkauf oder für Ihren eigenen Gebrauch?
Sind Sie Anwender und betreiben gefährliche Maschinen und Anlagen selbst? Arbeiten Sie an der Automatisierung von Produktionsanlagen oder erstellen Sie technische Gutachten für den Kauf von Maschinen?
Die Harmonisierung der Normen innerhalb der EU brachte viele neue Vorschriften. Es wurden auch Änderungen und Überarbeitungen an den bestehenden Normen und Richtlinien vorgenommen.
Jeder Unternehmer, Konstrukteur oder Anlagenbauer ist verpflichtet hinreichende Kenntnisse zu besitzen um alle Vorschriften zu befolgen. Für die einzelnen Unternehmen kann es jedoch schwierig sein, alle neuen Vorschriften und deren praktische Anwendung umzusetzen.
*Hierzu bieten wir **Schulung in Maschinensicherheit*
Unabhängig von der Aufgabenstellung erhalten Sie in unseren Seminaren Kenntnisse darüber, welche Anforderungen und Vorschriften es bezüglich der Maschinensicherheit gibt und wie man diese anwenden sollte.
Lernen Sie bei unseren Schulungen, wie Sie die neuen Normen einfach und kostengünstig umsetzen können. Mit Hilfe der kostenlosen BGIA Software "SISTEMA" zeigen wir praktische Beispiele und deren Umsetzung mit den Produkten von Jokab Safety.
*Unser Ziel ist es, Sie für die Änderungen **der EN ISO 13849-1 fit zu machen!*

*Produktschulung*
Unsere einzigartige Sicherheits-SPS Pluto eröffnet neue und großartige Möglichkeiten, ein wirtschaftliches und flexibles Sicherheitssystem aufzubauen. Dadurch entsteht auch ein Bedarf an erweitertem Fachwissen. Damit Sie als Kunde in der Lage sind, schnell voran zu kommen, lernen Sie Pluto und deren Möglichkeiten auf die wirksamste Weise einzusetzen.

Die ersten Seminare finden in Mannheim statt, meinem Hausgebiet, also werde ich auch dabei sein. Im Anhang findet Ihr genaueres auch weitere Termine!


----------



## Safety (6 Januar 2010)

Hallo, 
am 26.-27.-28.-29.01.2010 finden die Seminare

*Seminar A*
*Grundl. Risikobeurteilung -minderung*
*nach Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG*
*Anwendung I - DIN EN ISO 13849-1*

*Seminar B*
*Sicherheitsfunktionen in Maschinen*
*Anwendung II - DIN EN ISO 13849-1*

*Seminar C*
*Sicherheits-SPS*
*Pluto Anwendungssseminar*

*Seminar D*
*Erstellung sicherheitsbezogener Anwendungssoftware*
*(SRAW) für PLUTO*
*Anwendung III - DIN EN ISO 13849-1*

in Mannheim statt, es sind noch Plätze frei!

Den genaueren Inhalt könnte Ihr dem Anhang oben entnehmen.
Weitere Fragen per PN oder hier.

Also bis bald!


----------

